# lodestar collective



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

The Holiday season is always a busy time, but for me it was SUPER BUSY!!! many of my plants suffered and I actually lost a few species. I have some really killer algae scapes going on and I owe it all to a little thing called LODESTAR COLLECTIVE. L.C. is my first endeavor into owning and operating an art gallery. Myself and some friends made the decision open shop in September and after a whole lot of spilled blood, sweat and tears, we opened our doors to the public on Dec 11. 
I know, I know, what does openning an art gallery have to do with APC? Well, actually nothing. Just wanted to share as this is a huge step for myself and the rest of the lodestar gang in our career as artists. Perhaps this will be the first art gallery to feature planted tanks as an art object...
The gallery is located in Kailua Town on the windward side of the island so if you are ever in the neighborhood, please come check us out. 
Here's a pic of us at the openning reception


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow, how exciting! Congratulations and good luck in your endeavors. Any fishie art?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Conrats! Please keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!
I like the idea of an art gallery mixing in a little of the good stuff like aquatics. 

Wow, that one guy has cool tattoos.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Which one is you Aaron? If you say, "the one holding the camera" then I am going to say, "DOH!"

Congratulations! Would you show us some pictures of the things in your gallery? I have always wanted to know what an art gallery look like.

By the way, what is a "lodestar"?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks people, hopefully we'll have our own website soon. The problem is that none of us have any experience in this department. Some other friend are helping us out though. 

PG, no fishie art right now. Lots of abstract stuff with references to plants. We do have a dog themed show in January to celebrate Chinese New Year though. I'm sure "fishie art" will show up soon. 

Jan, yup those are some cool tats. That's Carl and he is part Hawaiian (fyi, one is Hawaiian if you have lineage that goes back to the indigenous people of the islands. One is NOT Hawaiian if one was born or lives here. "Hawaiian" is a race of people. Sorry I just have to clear that up.) those are traditional Hawaiian tattoos done in the traditional way. There has been a revival in embracing the Hawaiian culture and those who are so inclined are adorning themselves with these types of tattoos. 

Omega, lodestar... look it up in the dictionary! That's what we did, seriously! We were looking for some cool, hip word to use and we came across lodestar which has several meanings (all fitting) 1. the north star, 2. a guiding principle, 3. a point of reference or inspiration. 
LC is not your typical looking gallery, most galleries here have clinical white walls with matching plinths for 3D work. Ours has black and red walls accented with sheet metal. Kinda almost looks like a club or bar.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats, Aaron... Looks like a nice place. Adding some planted tanks would compliment the art work. When you get your website up a running post a link, I would like to take a look around.


----------

